# Best Vince Flynn Novel?  Recommendation please



## American Horse

Which in your opinion is the best Vince Flynn Novel?
I've read Term Limits, Act of Treason, and Protect and Defend in that order, and the first was the best of the three. So with not much time for reading I'm wondering which to read next as a "beach-read" on our upcoming Christmas-time vacation at Cocoa Beach Fl.
Any Vince Flynn fans?

His other titles: Transfer of Power, The Third Option, Separation of Power, Memorial Day, Consent to Kill, Extreme Measures, Pursuit of Honor, Executive Power


----------



## Si modo

All of them are good, IMO.  His 2008 release (forgot the title) was not as good, IMO, but still good.


----------



## Dr.House

Read them all...  Good stuff...

In order helps, but you can get by with picking up past book references and such...


Mitch Rapp for President 2012 !!


----------

